# frozen embryo transfer after ohss



## weesusie525 (May 8, 2005)

hi all my big day is nearly here, i have 19 sleeping beauties ready to go into mummys tummy,it has finally arrived 20th sep i have waited for this for 7 yrs i cant believe its finally here .it all went wrong back in may when i had ohss,,,,,,,,,,,,i nearly died buts im fine now any advice out there.......................i really really want this baby /babies so so much i am thinking posative ....god forbid if it dont work    .anyone with the same experience please write and share your stories with me


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi

Sorry to hear you had such a rough time with the OHSS.  I hope you have recovered and feel ready for the next step.

I am just recovering from OHSS after egg collection 2 weeks ago.  I produced about 50 follicles, 36 of which contained eggs, and this has resulted in 13 embryos being frozen.  I hope to start a medicated cycle for FET in 3 weeks time.  I had all the typical symptons of OHSS but I didn't go into hospital, just had to have blood tests nearly everyday and had to inject blood thinning drugs and drink lots of fluid.

Anyway good luck for FET, I would be interested to know how you get on.  

Liz


----------

